# unisaw blade guard?



## birdguy (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a unasaw from the late 80s I was wondering about a blade guard I don't want a junk one or a miillion dollar one who makes a aftermarket diecent one and who sells it


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.leestyron.com/sharkunisaw.php


----------

